# Female marginated tortoise wanted in Canada



## landon (Aug 18, 2015)

I have been looking for a breeder who works with marginated torts. I have been looking for a mate for my male for the last year or so with no luck. I have been in contact with garden state torts and chris was helpful but due to restrictions at the Border, he is unable to help with the transaction. If anyone could help my tort would really appreciate it


----------



## landon (Aug 18, 2015)

Marginated** not marinated awkward typo must say


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 18, 2015)

Are you looking to lend your male out or are you after a mature marginated female? If the latter, I saw last month you said you couldn't offer a larger enclosure than the 4'x4' one you currently have - where would you house the new addition?


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 18, 2015)

landon said:


> Marginated** not marinated awkward typo must say


I like to marinate mine in Caribbean jerk....love the spicy!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 18, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> I like to marinate mine in Caribbean jerk....love the spicy!


Be nice we are here to help not to correct spelling .


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 18, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Be nice we are here to help not to correct spelling .


Just a joke...no ill will meant.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 18, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Just a joke...no ill will meant.


None taken by me . Have a great tort day !


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 18, 2015)

Is that a red bulb shining down on your tort? I would greatly strongly suggest taking it out and replacing it with another heat source, either a basking UVA bulb or, if that is already in use, a CHE


----------



## landon (Aug 18, 2015)

Does anyone sell marginated torts in Canada? If so please contact ASAP I am in need for a female for my male.


----------



## landon (Aug 23, 2015)

I keep a uvb bulb and a red lamp for day so temps get to where they need to for him. And then at night the red stays on to keep his night temp level? I thought this type of light wasn't harmful for torts if I can use a better source please let me know


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 23, 2015)

landon said:


> I keep a uvb bulb and a red lamp for day so temps get to where they need to for him. And then at night the red stays on to keep his night temp level? I thought this type of light wasn't harmful for torts if I can use a better source please let me know


Noooo any colored bulbs are not safe. For extra heat (especially night heat) a ceramic heat emitter is the best choice.


----------



## landon (Aug 25, 2015)

I've heard not to use the ceramic heat sources that's why I used the colour ?


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 25, 2015)

landon said:


> I've heard not to use the ceramic heat sources that's why I used the colour ?


No, the red light is not good. The CHE is good when you need the extra heat. 

Does this mean that your UVB bulb dies not produce heat? What are you using?


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 25, 2015)

Any new tortoise will need a 6 month quarantine with full set up. You'll need that set up permanently because tortoises do not do well in pairs. Tortoises don't have mates and they don't have friends. They don't pair bond. They do breed opportunistically.

In captivity, that turns into a dangerous situation for the female because she can't escape. The male can be relentless. In avoiding him, she has limited access to food, water, basking spots. She can be physically damaged. 

He doesn't want a mate. He wants a bigger better habitat. Put your efforts there for now, and consider breeding further down the line.


----------



## landon (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for the tips. I know that torts don't do well in pairs that's why I have a tank for each.. My torts currently in a spacious enclosure and is outside whenever weather is good. Do you have marginated torts that's what I am looking for. He's been trying to hump anything he can he's wanting to breed from the behaviour displayed daily.


----------



## landon (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry I find it hard for you to comment on the behaviour of a tort u have never seen aside from a picture


----------



## landon (Aug 25, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> No, the red light is not good. The CHE is good when you need the extra heat.
> 
> Does this mean that your UVB bulb dies not produce heat? What are you using?


I use a uvb bulb it's because his enclosure is big and needs the proper temperature gradients


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 26, 2015)

landon said:


> I use a uvb bulb it's because his enclosure is big and needs the proper temperature gradients


And that's why we are saying to change out the red bulb for a ceramic heat emitter. It is much better for the tort.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 26, 2015)

landon said:


> Thank you for the tips. I know that torts don't do well in pairs that's why I have a tank for each.. My torts currently in a spacious enclosure and is outside whenever weather is good. Do you have marginated torts that's what I am looking for. He's been trying to hump anything he can he's wanting to breed from the behaviour displayed daily.


Actually that very well could be dominance. You may have a veeeery dominant tort.
What are the dimensions of your tank for him? Generally torts do not do well in tanks. If he needs to be kept indoors, a large tortoise table that you build or repurpose something like a bookshelf for would be better.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 26, 2015)

landon said:


> Sorry I find it hard for you to comment on the behaviour of a tort u have never seen aside from a picture


The reason he is able to comment on yours behavior is because the behavior he describes is common to every tort.


----------



## landon (Aug 26, 2015)

I have done the research on tort behaviour and I have a 5x6 foot table indoor and a big outdoor gated area. I just don't understand how me asking if anyone is breeding them turns into him saying don't do it? I'm trying to expand my knowledge in the tort world, and I am ready for the next step. People in this industry are condescending instead of helpful.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 26, 2015)

landon said:


> I have done the research on tort behaviour and I have a 5x6 foot table indoor and a big outdoor gated area. I just don't understand how me asking if anyone is breeding them turns into him saying don't do it? I'm trying to expand my knowledge in the tort world, and I am ready for the next step. People in this industry are condescending instead of helpful.


He's not saying don't do it, he's just saying it would be a better idea to make him a much bigger enclosure with many sight barriers and hides because that will make him happier and stop the stressful behaviors. Then after he would settle down in this enclosure, you could then get a couple females and quarantine them for the needed 6 months, then introduce them into his enclosure that you have now made big enough to support three torts. That's all he's saying.


----------



## landon (Aug 27, 2015)

Sight barriers are going to stop him from humping things? That would be great if that's the case. what would be good visual barriers aside from real plants, as I don't have a living vivarium. As a pet owner it's hard to swallow when someone says your not providing the proper living conditions for your pet. Especially when you do take pride in the care of your animals. Thank you for the help but again as no one has answered the original question. Do you breed marginated torts in Canada.?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 27, 2015)

Port Credit Pets has - or at least had - a marginated breeder. It would be worth contacting them to ask who is still breeding them and what their availability is like. They are not an especially common species in Canada.


----------



## landon (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you Sarah for answering my question  I'll check that out ASAP


----------



## landon (Oct 12, 2015)

If there is anyone who has a mature female I would be willing to lend my male, as long as I can see the living space that will be provided, I would rather have a female for myself as I am building a tort room outside my house with enough space for 3 or 4


----------

